# John deere 210 issues - need assistance



## cutterman74 (Sep 6, 2015)

Morning
I have a JD 210, which I got last year, have replaced all the belts on the deck side. Rebuilt the carb. At the end of the season the drive belt popped. Ok got a replacement from the john deere place where I got all my parts from different mowers I have had. Issue now is the new drive belt has a lot of slack in it. Did the varaitor adjustment, now the varaitor does not work in any position. The varaitor sping I can seem to locate, # 14 and 15 in diagram. Will run, and mow, jerky in gear. Nursing it through till I can get this fixed. New assistance on what I am missing........Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Very good system, but what I do not see in your diagram is the guide #21 on the diagram here: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70150/referrer/navigation/pgId/49645

The other thing I have run into was the roll pin, #9, on this diagram: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70150/referrer/navigation/pgId/47832 was broken causing the quadrant to not pull the variator up tightly.

Over time the engine drive sheave fills up with belt debris, sticks instead of pulling up against the belt, and needs to be removed and cleaned, then the sheave faces scrubbed with a Scotchbrite pad. Here is a breakdown of that critter: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70150/referrer/navigation/pgId/46383


----------

